# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Kozmik odadaki 3. sır

## bozok

*Kozmik odadaki 3. sır*

 

*Dünyanın gündemini değiştiren Wikileaks sitesinde adeta Türkiye köşesi bulunuyor!*

Yayınladığı belgelerle dünyanın gündemini değiştiren Wikileaks internet sitesinde adeta Türkiye köşesi bulunuyor! 

"Arşivleri açma zamanı" diye not düşülen duvar kağıdında; Atatürk fotoğrafı, Erke Dönergeci ve nargile var 

DüNYA günlerdir Wikileaks adlı internet sitesini ve kurucusu Julian Assange'ı konuşuyor. ABD büyükelçilerinin "dedikodularına" dayandırılarak hazırlanan yazışmalar, ülkelerarası ilişkileri yeniden sorgulatıyor. 



KOZMİK ODADAKİ SIR 

İnsanoğlu "diplomatik kulislere" cevap ararken önceki gün ortaya çıkan bir fotoğraf, akıllardaki soruları bine katladı! üünkü Wikileaks sitesinin "Bize destek vermek için bilgisayarınıza indirin" diye yayınladığı "Duvar Kağıdı"nın (Wallpaper) birinde yer alan Atatürk fotoğrafı, Türkiye gündemine damgasını vurdu. 

SIR CİHAZIN RESMİ 

Fotoğraf okunduğunda ise adeta bir Türkiye köşesi oluşturulduğu görülüyordu. üünkü duvar kağıdının sağ alt tarafında kalpaklı Atatürk, nargile ve sandığa benzer bir kutu bulunuyordu. Ancak "fotoğraftaki" asıl sır rafın alt katında yer alıyordu. Söz konusu bölümde kamuoyunda "Erke Dönergeci" olarak bilinen ilginç cihazın figürü yer alıyordu. 

Tam da bu noktada akıllara şu soru geliyordu: "Neden?" İşte bu fotoğraf dün sanal alemde en çok tartışılan konu oldu. Facebook ve tvvitter kullanıcıları gün boyu birbirlerine, "Bu simgelerle |k Türkiye'de kime ne mesaj veriliyor" sorularını yöneltti. 

KUM SAATİ 

Sorular ardı ardına gelirken bir yorum da Wikileaks'in kum saati şeklindeki logosuyla ilgiliydi. Söz konusu yoruma göre kum saati süreyi işaret ediyor. Süre sona erdiğinde, plan gerçekleşecek. 

LOGODAKİ HARİTA 

Kum saatinde yer alan karmaşa ise ilk olarak 'Kaos'u gösteriyor. Logodaki haritada çok enteresan bir detay da bulunuyor. Harita Otadoğu, Avrupa ve Asya'nın tamamını kapsıyor. Tam orta noktada da Türkiye yer alıyor. Kum saatinin alt kısmında yine bu harita gözlerden kaçmıyor. Fakat Türkiye'nin üzerine damla düşüyor ve yok oluyor. 

Takvim 

04.12.2010 14:46:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------

